
One man writes Linux drivers for 235 USB webcams (2007) - rahuldottech
https://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1047633/one-writes-linux-drivers-235-usb-webcams
======
cnst
Reminds me of Bill Paul. He wrote most of the Ethernet device drivers in
FreeBSD.

~~~
dredmorbius
Or Donald Becker who wrote most of the early Linux Ethernet drivers:

[http://ftp.sun.ac.za/ftp/pub/documentation/network/](http://ftp.sun.ac.za/ftp/pub/documentation/network/)

------
m463
I think of Superman's Song by The Crash Test Dummies.

